# Seapora Monarch Aquarium Stand



## bluemonkey (Mar 9, 2020)

Hey Everybody! 

I recently purchased my first set up. I went with a 40 gallon long Seapora aquarium and a Seapora Monarch Cabinet as a stand. Measures 48 x 13. 

Just wondering if many of you have used this stand? They told me when I called that it was made of pine. But when I got home and unpacked it, I realized the whole front (including the weight baring part) appear to be press board. I won’t have a sump, just an aqua clear 110, and I should be underweight considering they sell them for 55 gallon aquariums. I’m just nervous because it’s my first aquarium, it’s a lot of weight, and it doesn’t look like there is much to the stand. 

I’m not handy enough to build a stand, I’m in a basement on an uneven tile floor so I didn’t think a tubular metal stand would be ideal, and every stand I looked at in the big box stores were all pressboard. I’ve also looked online for something used extensively since the summer and didn’t see anything worth looking at. 

So are there lots of you using this stand? Any issues? Other than levelling it is there anything I should do? I was thinking about picking up some lacquer and giving the inside and the base another coat. 

Thanks!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

The stand is ok, but the issue is over time it will degrade as it gets in contact and exposure to water. The best solution in my opinion is an extruded aluminum stand but they is not a cheap option and will cost you circa $450 depending on the height and what other stuff you want included like door hinges etc. 

If you level this stand it will be fine for many years though, I wouldnt sweat it too much


----------



## bluemonkey (Mar 9, 2020)

Thank you! Where would I find an aluminum stand? I paid $300 for this one. Unfortunately Big Als only gives store credit, so there is not much point in returning it unless I’m going to purchase another stand there.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

You could always re-paint it using higher quality paint and make it more water resistant.


----------

